# Wire Routing 2008 Superduty



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm wiring up my 08 F-350 with Work lights off the Back rack this weekend....and eventually I'll also be wiring a light bar to the same point. Question is, where is the best access point to route the cable into the rear of the cab, and how do you go about it? It's a crew cab, but I'm pretty sure the back panel is the same on all of the Superduty's, 08 and up. The game plan is to go to the gutter system along the driver's side once into the cab. From there I can take it up to the kickpanel where the upfitter access wires are located. I'm not a hack, and I like things to be professional looking, so please take this into account in your replies. If there are better methods, I'm all ears.

I had also contemplated routing it along the undercarriage somehow (haven't taken a good enough look yet) then up the firewall to the pass through wires.....but I'm not sure which is best. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*wiring Ford*

I'd ask Dissociative, he's the expert around here.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

rv4jesus;1405298 said:


> I'd ask Dissociative, he's the expert around here.


I browsed around after posting and agree totally. Hopefully he'll pop in, otherwise I'll send him a PM tomorrow. Atleast this way it's a searchable topic later on. Thumbs Up


----------



## Fr0sty (Jan 2, 2012)

just did mine yesterday drilled a hole under the rear passenger side....added a grommet and silicone to prevent chafing/leaks, worked mint for me


----------



## dodgefan99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Usually on all trucks, there will be a factory grommet to the rear driver side corner to get into the cab. On the fords it is actually right under the rear seats. And the great thing with ford is that there is plenty of room in that sill under the trim to run a whole slew of cables if needed. Just run all wires along the frame rail and tie wrap as you go to save yourself from problems in the long run. If you can either strobe cable for wire or loom the great crap out of the wires on the under body.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just like stated above I would run use the factory grommet on the rear floor. I would also only cut a small hole in the grommet and run the wires thru then silicone the grommet when finished.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent, Thanks guys! I am using the 3 strand strobe cable wiring. I used it on my last truck and was very pleased with it.


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

on my 2010 f250 there is 2 groumets on the drivers side in front of the seat i slit one and ran my wires thru there and silconed it, no problems yet, thats where i run all the wires on the super duties i do at my work (MHQ upfitter in marlboro, ma)


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Evil PSD;1406152 said:


> on my 2010 f250 there is 2 groumets on the drivers side* in front of the seat *i slit one and ran my wires thru there and silconed it, no problems yet, thats where i run all the wires on the super duties i do at my work (MHQ upfitter in marlboro, ma)


Edit: Can you ellaborate on the highlighted part above....I saw one on the back wall between the cab and bed.

I actually just went out and looked the situation over prior to seeing your response. There is no access underneath the cab as previously mentioned. There is, as you had described, a small grommet on either side of the cab....very tight space indeed, but I think I can slit that grommet as you've described and just reseal it as best as I can with silicone. I'll hit it from the interior side if I can get to it as well just to be on the safe side. I would of liked to of "t" slit it straight on, but it's not going to be possible without removing the bed and sliding it back.

Thanks for the response. I'll post up a pic or two once I get a chance to get this done.


----------



## unclebob (Jan 11, 2011)

One note on the upfitter switch access wires. I have a 2008 F350 also, and the wires that they leave are fairly short. Just in case you ever want to rearrange what wires go to what switch, crimp on a male (or female) end so you can unplug them here. If you use a normal in-line crimp, and then cut that off at a later time you may have a hard time getting something else attached.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

unclebob;1406249 said:


> One note on the upfitter switch access wires. I have a 2008 F350 also, and the wires that they leave are fairly short. Just in case you ever want to rearrange what wires go to what switch, crimp on a male (or female) end so you can unplug them here. If you use a normal in-line crimp, and then cut that off at a later time you may have a hard time getting something else attached.


Good thinking. I'll use a weather pack barrel connector so I can re use it in the future.


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

haha im sorry, i ment to say in front of the drivers front seat there is 2 holes there, i always ran the wire down the frame rail wether from rear hideaways or off a backrack, ill get a pic tomorrow for sure Thumbs Up


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

There is a rubber grommet on the back of the cab behind the carpet on the back of the cab and you will have to remove the carpet to have easy access to it. You can see where it's located if you take a flashlight and look between the box and cab.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yooper75;1406590 said:


> There is a rubber grommet on the back of the cab behind the carpet on the back of the cab and you will have to remove the carpet to have easy access to it. You can see where it's located if you take a flashlight and look between the box and cab.


That's the one I discovered last night. I have a crew cab so it'll require removing the seat a well.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

You can get the carpet off with out removing the seats. I have the older version of your truck and it can be done because it's more of a PITA to remove the seats than it is to do it with them in. I ran the wires for my hide away strobes out of it and I normally take all the seats of the truck once a year to clean under them and it's a royal PITA.


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

heres the pic where i ran mine, in front of the drivers front seat


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yooper75;1406617 said:


> You can get the carpet off with out removing the seats. I have the older version of your truck and it can be done because it's more of a PITA to remove the seats than it is to do it with them in. I ran the wires for my hide away strobes out of it and I normally take all the seats of the truck once a year to clean under them and it's a royal PITA.


I think they changed the interior design in 08, but I maybe able to still access it this way if I can get the side curtain trim off and remove the rear wall section without any obstructions due to the seat.. I don't have a garage, so I don't want to go digging to deep until I can get to the in laws garage.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Evil PSD;1406697 said:


> heres the pic where i ran mine, in front of the drivers front seat


I'll have to look into this. Where did you go once you were inside the cab?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

You have the power slider and I don't in my truck but it looks like the carpet is in two pieces unless that's an optical illusion I'm seeing in the picture. All I did was remove the storage tray then I removed the hardware holding the carpet to the back wall and I was able to pull the carpet off the back with out removing the trim on the C pillar of the truck and I just used my fingers to slide the wires under the C pillar trim. It's a bit of a booger doing it that way but I would rather damage the carpet than snap the clips off the C pillar trim trying to remove it and re-install it.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yooper75;1406717 said:


> You have the power slider and I don't in my truck but it looks like the carpet is in two pieces unless that's an optical illusion I'm seeing in the picture. All I did was remove the storage tray then I removed the hardware holding the carpet to the back wall and I was able to pull the carpet off the back with out removing the trim on the C pillar of the truck and I just used my fingers to slide the wires under the C pillar trim. It's a bit of a booger doing it that way but I would rather damage the carpet than snap the clips off the C pillar trim trying to remove it and re-install it.


Nah, it's a one piece. I see what you mean though. I think I'll start off that way and see how it goes, worse case I have to pull it all out.


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

i ran it to the doorsill track into the factory wiring down to my littl eletric box i made under the rear seat


----------



## twintreeslawn (Dec 17, 2003)

*doing same task.*

Hey Ryan, Did you have any trouble with the up-lifters, ie. gaining access to them. Your post is exactly what I'm currently working on 08 ford f350. I have the wires run (with help from your post, just not sure how to get to the switches. need 1 for pinnacle bar and 1 for my 2 led backups. I know they have different fuse ratings that correspond with each of them. Right??
Any thoughts????


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to do it yet. Hopefuly this weekend. I'll post up some play by play and photos when I'm done.


----------

